# Halloween



## Jade Tigress (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone have any costume parties to go to this year? What are you dressing up as?


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 24, 2007)

The only thing I have planned is school and then a spagetti dinner at my papa's(grandpa) house, but I'm dressing up as a goth that day. If anobody wants me to, I can post pictures.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2007)

Pauses to go "Mmm, Goth ... " in appreciative tone ...

then ...

how about, given recent thread action, dressing as a Ninja-Pirate :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2007)

We always do Trunk and treat at the church and decorate the tunks and wear custom. I'll will be Frankenstien this year.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 24, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Anyone have any costume parties to go to this year? What are you dressing up as?


 
The only party I'm going to is the one I'm taking my 5 year old son to. He has a wicked Spider Man costume, tho' 



Sukerkin said:


> Pauses to go "Mmm, Goth ... " in appreciative tone ...



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 24, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Pauses to go "Mmm, Goth ... " in appreciative tone ...



Amen.

My Brigade held a "Fall Festival" last week (VERY thinly disguised Halloween party for the families).  My son went as Hawkeye Pierce from MASH.  My 3 year old loves that show...


----------



## lady fighter (Oct 24, 2007)

*We have a costume party at our Martial Arts school every year.. the kids love it!!  I'm not sure what I'll be dressing up as this year-(my costumes were miss placed when I moved earlier this year) last year I was a fortune teller and the year before, a gipsy-pirate %-} My boyfriend (another instructor at our school) will be dressing in a Full Ninja costume LOL :uhyeah: Should be a hoot.. He says it is quite comfortable *


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Pauses to go "Mmm, Goth ... " in appreciative tone ...
> 
> then ...
> 
> how about, given recent thread action, dressing as a Ninja-Pirate :lol:


 

I can do Ninja-Pirate _next_ year, is that okay? I REALLY want to be goth-girl this year- I already have the black nail polish, and gothy clothes.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 24, 2007)

My band was supposed to do a Halloween gig this year in costume (I was rocking the Gene Simmons look, blood and all), but the owner decided to cheap out and go with a DJ.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be a Judo player this year.

Aloha!


----------



## Bumblebee (Oct 24, 2007)

I was going to go as one of the students in the Japanese Cult Flick, Battle Royale.  I'm not sure if it'll be worth getting dressed up with nowhere to go if everything is on fire.  I was gonna play a show too.


----------



## bydand (Oct 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> We always do Trunk and treat at the church and decorate the tunks and wear custom. I'll will be Frankenstien this year.



:lfao:  you brought back a good memory for me Terry.  Last time we got together for a Halloween party with my old Church, I dressed as a Hooker.  Oh yeah, picture the horror, all 6'2" of me in fishnet hose, red thingy (the top Hookers wear), and a long platinum blond wig.  Complete with heels.  They added a new category of prize just for me:  Most disturbing. :wavey:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 24, 2007)

bydand said:


> :lfao: you brought back a good memory for me Terry. Last time we got together for a Halloween party with my old Church, I dressed as a Hooker. Oh yeah, picture the horror, all 6'2" of me in fishnet hose, red thingy (the top Hookers wear), and a long platinum blond wig. Complete with heels. They added a new category of prize just for me: Most disturbing. :wavey:


 
It's moments like these when I wish that alcohol could target specific brain cells. :rofl:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I can do Ninja-Pirate _next_ year, is that okay? I REALLY want to be goth-girl this year- I already have the black nail polish, and gothy clothes.


 
'Goth' certainly gets my vote, *Book*.  Given that my missus is one I can't really say anything else can I ?


----------



## bydand (Oct 24, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> It's moments like these when I wish that alcohol could target specific brain cells. :rofl:



Oh no, that would make it too simple.  Now that you have drawn the mental image, it is there... burned in.  If booze worked to do that though, there are always the photos to remind us. :xtrmshock


----------



## Kreth (Oct 24, 2007)

bydand said:


> :lfao: you brought back a good memory for me Terry. Last time we got together for a Halloween party with my old Church, I dressed as a Hooker. Oh yeah, picture the horror, all 6'2" of me in fishnet hose, red thingy (the top Hookers wear), and a long platinum blond wig. Complete with heels. They added a new category of prize just for me: Most disturbing. :wavey:


You dressed up as Eddie Izzard? :lol:


----------



## bydand (Oct 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> You dressed up as Eddie Izzard? :lol:




Much more horrifying. I didn't shave the mustache because I wasn't about to get rid of it for a couple of hours at a party.


----------



## Bumblebee (Oct 24, 2007)

Book should post pics when she dresses up.  I bet that'd be hot.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm going as Fred Flintstone, according to my daughter it's not much of a stretch :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2007)

bydand said:


> :lfao: you brought back a good memory for me Terry. Last time we got together for a Halloween party with my old Church, I dressed as a Hooker. Oh yeah, picture the horror, all 6'2" of me in fishnet hose, red thingy (the top Hookers wear), and a long platinum blond wig. Complete with heels. They added a new category of prize just for me: Most disturbing. :wavey:


 
Man do you have a pics you would like to share.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Man do you have a pics you would like to share.


Apparently Terry's costume for this year will be Eddie Murphy...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the pictures, but I'm not quite sure how to post them here. Soooo, if anybody wants to see them they're on my MySpace page: myspace.com/starchild317 

Hope you like!


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 31, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I have the pictures, but I'm not quite sure how to post them here. Soooo, if anybody wants to see them they're on my MySpace page: myspace.com/starchild317
> 
> Hope you like!


 
It's a good look for you.  Love the Weird Al song!


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

I couldn't do **** this year because of my injury..So I sat in the living room drinking ice tea and watching all the History of Halloween specials and the kids coming to the door.....


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I have the pictures, but I'm not quite sure how to post them here. Soooo, if anybody wants to see them they're on my MySpace page: myspace.com/starchild317
> 
> Hope you like!



I sent you a friend request (site address is myspace/kaceyteacher.com).  One of these days I have to do something with my page... in my copious free time.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 1, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I have the pictures, but I'm not quite sure how to post them here. Soooo, if anybody wants to see them they're on my MySpace page: myspace.com/starchild317
> 
> Hope you like!




The pics are great! I agree with Cory, it's a good look for you. I was a pirate. If I get pics emailed to me from the party I'll post one.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Time to blow the dust off this thread. Halloween is about 24 days away and it falls on a Sunday. So I'm sure the bulk of the parties will be on Saturday. So does anyone have any plans this year? HEY, all you lurkers. Here is a harmless thread for you to "get your feet wet".


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2010)

No costume parties this year... awww... but if there was one that I would go to it would most likely be my staple... dress up in my caving outfit bring a small pick-axe and a large stuffed animal... that way I'm a minor miner...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Anyone have any costume parties to go to this year? What are you dressing up as?


 
Yes I have one.

I am not sure. 

I could go as a Biker, and I have a friend who does good zombie make-up so I might go as a Zombie Biker. 

I could go as a demonic type in black robe and leather mask over eyes and part of face.

I could go as swash buckler. 

The problem with the zombie biker, is that I will catch crap for it as I ride.

The problem with the demonic face is I have used it before. (* No not my natural one  *)

The problem with a swash buckler is the sword. Everyone wants to touch it.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure if I'm dressing up, but the kids are going as a ladybug and a tonberry (from the final fantasy games)


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 7, 2010)

My friend's fiance's sister is turning 10 the weekend before Halloween and it's a birthday/Halloween party and it's theme is pink.  I DESPISE PINK!  But I am expected to go even though I would rather go as a "Mmm Goth"  I think I will be dressed up as a pink witch.  I was supposed to be a cop and have three of my other friends be the rest of the YMCA but that idea went away after the party invitation.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 7, 2010)

Halloween is my birthday (yay!) so I'm never sure if I'm going to feel like staying home or going out on the town.  I have a renaissance fair dress and a yukata from Japan that I've worn to japanese festivals and anime conventions.  I'd probably wear one of those instead of getting something new.

Fiendlover--My sympathies for having to go to an all pink party!  I wouldn't like that either.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2010)

Fiendlover said:


> My friend's fiance's sister is turning 10 the weekend before Halloween and it's a birthday/Halloween party and it's theme is pink.  I DESPISE PINK!  But I am expected to go even though I would rather go as a "Mmm Goth"  I think I will be dressed up as a pink witch.  I was supposed to be a cop and have three of my other friends be the rest of the YMCA but that idea went away after the party invitation.




She may not appreciate it but, you could always go AS Pink.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2010)

Fiendlover said:


> My friend's fiance's sister is turning 10 the weekend before Halloween and it's a birthday/Halloween party and it's theme is pink. I DESPISE PINK! But I am expected to go even though I would rather go as a "Mmm Goth"  I think I will be dressed up as a pink witch. I was supposed to be a cop and have three of my other friends be the rest of the YMCA but that idea went away after the party invitation.


 
The Theme is Pink.

Pink stripes or highlights in your hair. In particular if you have dark hair. I know you will have to lighten and then add the color back. 

I know there are some clothes that are Black with another color, such as Blue or Green for the guys, and I have seen Purple for both guys and women and Pink for just the ladies. 

From Hot Topic: 
Dress: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Dresses/Lip-Service-Magenta-LaceUp-Floral-Dress-152233.jsp

Hoodie: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Hoodies/Reversible-Pink-Splatter--Hoodie-715739.jsp

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...neral-Wash-Zip-Front-Hooded-Jacket-259517.jsp

JacketL http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Jackets/Lip-Service-Black-And-Red-Lace-Jacket-157326.jsp

Yes I know it is red per the name, but you could always claim to be a little color blind. 

A gloffing Molly T-Shirt: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...ging-Molly-Irish-Ring-Girls-TShirt-942792.jsp

A top as described byt eh website:
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Apparel/Tops/Lip-Service-Salmon-Pink-Corset-Top-155224.jsp



There are ways to go in Pick from a lot to a little and still rebel. 


And before people ask, I am that Uncle that takes my Neices and Nephews shopping, for holidays and birthdays and just because. And yes this is how I know about Hot Topic.


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes I have one.
> 
> I am not sure.
> 
> I could go as a Biker, and I have a friend who does good zombie make-up so I might go as a Zombie Biker.


 
I did Frankenbiker one year..Took me 3 hrs to do the makeup, but it was worth it as I took 2nd place..


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2010)

I tried to find some decent pictures my dressing up as Dracula..All I could find is these..


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2010)

Fiendlover said:


> My friend's fiance's sister is turning 10 the weekend before Halloween and it's a birthday/Halloween party and it's theme is pink.  I DESPISE PINK!  But I am expected to go even though I would rather go as a "Mmm Goth"  I think I will be dressed up as a pink witch.  I was supposed to be a cop and have three of my other friends be the rest of the YMCA but that idea went away after the party invitation.



You could wear this T-shirt 

http://www.zazzle.com/i_hate_pink_tshirt-235452791098739530


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 10, 2010)

Have not made up my mind yet as what I'm going to be. I have all the make up and enough to clothing to put togeather any costume i want but can not decide what that will be.
It's getting colder here so my guess is that whatever I choose to go as will have plenty of warm clothing involved ( at least while outside)


----------

